# Camo Painted Trucks



## Edwin Billingsworth

Do you guys think that painting my truck camo would be a good idea? I've alot of people do it around where I live. Would painting my truck camo do anything for me? I do live out in the wilderness, so I think it might camouflage it from far away but up close you would be able to tell it was a truck.


----------



## NaeKid

A camo paint-job (to me) is something fun to do - not really necessary for hiding a vehicle in the woods. Would you choose a summer camo, winter camo, deep-woods camo, desert camo ...


----------



## Big B

Nae Kid, I disagree with you, a decent camo paint job is nice if you want to hide in the brush 'quickly'. 
Yes you can cover your rig with tarps etc, but if you come to a trail head, it is nice to just back off the trail a bit and not be seen.
Quick tip: if you camo, do the chrome,grill etc, as it shines and is easily seen.
I camo'ed a truck a few years ago and after I applied my basic color scheme, I took local tree and brush cuttings, leaves etc and sprayed over them (like a reverse stencil) the look was amazing, and blended in with the local woods nicely.
BigB


----------



## Tex

Look into using a camo wrap. You can take it off if you don't like it.


----------



## solaceofwinter

the camo wrap is nice, saw a guy with it and told him how nice it was, then jokingly told him i almost didnt see him.


----------



## TechAdmin

My Jeep is getting a fresh coat of Olive Drab though not for camo reasons, just like the color.

I think if you had a dedicated bug out or ranch vehicle it would be a great idea but for someone like me that lives in an urban area. I would just stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## solaceofwinter

olive drab and flat black are great colors (not necessarily together...)


----------



## BobS

I am new to this board, but have a "bit" of experience with military vehicles as I have been an automotive engineer for the last 30 years+ and have worked for GM/MVO, AMGeneral, and others around the world.

You may be interested in the comments I have made on this board:

When SHTF - A Modern Day Survival Forum - View Single Post - What type BOV, what Camo BOV?

...regarding this very topic. Basically, camouflage is NOT "just" paint, but how you use it. You may identify my comemnts in this thread as BobS-same user name I have registered with here.

Best regards,

Bob


----------



## sailaway

Camo depends on where you live, Up north in snow country all white would probably work, in the desert tan would be nice. living in Ohio I lean toward green. Since I live in an urban area I would stick out driving a camoflaged painted vehicle, it would probably attract more attention. I have wondered about a paint you could paint on when you need camoflage and wash off later so as not to stick out. I was in a surplus store the other day looking at camo screen covering and thinking about using that to cover the Jeep when I want to make it more obscure. I stay away from bright colored vehicles and lean more toward drab or earth toned ones.


----------



## NaeKid

sailaway said:


> Camo depends on where you live, Up north in snow country all white would probably work, in the desert tan would be nice. living in Ohio I lean toward green. Since I live in an urban area I would stick out driving a camoflaged painted vehicle, it would probably attract more attention. I have wondered about a paint you could paint on when you need camoflage and wash off later so as not to stick out. I was in a surplus store the other day looking at camo screen covering and thinking about using that to cover the Jeep when I want to make it more obscure. I stay away from bright colored vehicles and lean more toward drab or earth toned ones.


I saw a 4x4 that was painted "Urban-Camo" one time .. the guy took his truck down to the "hood" and handed the kids there cases of spray-paint, he then covered his windows / tires / lights and had the kids go nutz ... graffiti covered the whole truck making it "invisible" when in urban-centers.


----------



## sailaway

Naekid, sounds real interesting, all of downtown Sandusky is becomming a hood. Great way to get out of town, then the country folk would be after me.


----------



## Canadian

I have to say the wrap sounds good. If you get tired of it just peel it off.


----------



## sailaway

When I lived in Miami, Fl. I saw the auto companies shoot their advertising commercials there. They would bring one car painted a couple of different colors and peel the top color off when they were done shooting it, then shoot the next color.


----------



## TruckStencils

*Truck Camouflage Kit*

If you are interested in an easy and inexpenisive solution for painting camouflage, I would recommend that you visit Do It Yourself Camouflage Pattern Kits for Trucks. The product is a patented magnetic truckstencil that is available in several different patterns including Digital Camouflage.

Check out some pictures for reference:


----------



## Calebra

Sounds like a good idea. Will atract attention of the cops on the roads and sort of advertises that you are either a hunter or a survivalist--automatic enemy of anyone who is liberal minded. You know the sort.
BTW--Bob,thanks for that info--I never really thought about camo that much and nice to know how it actually works.


----------



## SpaceGhost

Calebra said:


> Sounds like a good idea. *Will atract attention of the cops on the roads and sort of advertises that you are either a hunter or a survivalist--*automatic enemy of anyone who is liberal minded. You know the sort.
> BTW--Bob,thanks for that info--I never really thought about camo that much and nice to know how it actually works.


So you leave it the way it is... then keep a box of camo rattle cans in the garage for SHTF.


----------



## Calebra

hell no lol. Get a jeep in army green and have stencils ready to put down "US ARMY" or "Forest Service" on the side.


----------



## Turtle

Calebra said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Will atract attention of the cops on the roads and sort of advertises that you are either a hunter or a survivalist--automatic enemy of anyone who is liberal minded. You know the sort.
> BTW--Bob,thanks for that info--I never really thought about camo that much and nice to know how it actually works.


I don't know about that... I live in a pretty affluent, yuppie-ish town, but some of our neighbors to the north and south are very *******.... even in Annapolis it is not uncommon to see old camo'd trucks.

I see nothing wrong with it if that is your thing, but it does sort of paint one in a certain light.


----------



## lotsoflead

the camo coats should be covering the glass or the lights, both are good reflectors


----------



## Calebra

> I see nothing wrong with it if that is your thing, but it does sort of paint one in a certain light.


Hmm,if your truck gets painted in any light even after camo--you should stop using fluorescent paints lol.
Don't see anything wrong with it--my perfect truck would have rhino lining all over so who am I to judge lol?


----------



## Turtle

Calebra said:


> Hmm,if your truck gets painted in any light even after camo--you should stop using fluorescent paints lol.
> Don't see anything wrong with it--my perfect truck would have rhino lining all over so who am I to judge lol?


LMAO... True enough... My red Jeep is slowing becoming more and more matte black as I add more armor to it.


----------

